# Bought A New Watch



## daiashthomas (Jul 15, 2005)

seiko

ska113

5M62-0D50

it's nice smart looking watch but

i've had it for 12 hours and it's had a good old shaking off me

but power reserve doesn't seem to be getting further than 5 sec mark

i'm a Kinetic Virgin

and cant seem to get used to it at the moment.

would i be better off getting an automatic

i've always had a battery watch in the past and in my last one the original battery lasted 8yrs (accurist chrono 2-tone design, blue dials) sent it off to accurist for battery change and pressure test and all that, and battery has only lasted 2yrs tops

so wanted to switch over to some sort of automatic watch

should i stick it out or buy an auto










oh yeah and hello to everyone

i'm a newbie


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey up! And welcome.









It may take a few days of normal wear (arm swinging







) to get it charged up.









Don't worry, just keep wearing it.


----------



## daiashthomas (Jul 15, 2005)

wasnt expecting replies at this time of day

LOL

how would you compare the kinetic with an automatic ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Dai,

A kinetic is like an automatic in some ways but different in others.

It uses wrist movement to supply a power reserve but is not truly mechanical, it's regulated by a quartz crystal not a hair spring.

Kinetic's will have a power reserve of weeks or months when charged by the body's movement but a mechanical automatic will only have a power reserve of 24 to 48 hours if not worn.

I like kinetics but they don't appeal to my vintage side, I don't have a problem with winding a watch every day.









My Seiko kinetic is built like a brick shed, runs for yonks if I only wear it a few days a month and is accurate to a few seconds a month.

It would cost about Â£70 to get a kinetic serviced an probably Â£25 to get a good quartz sorted at CHeal watch.

Not that that should be an issue in choosing a kinetic.

I like my kinetic because I can wear it and go. After 6 weeks idle it will run, and to a respectable time.

It doesn't need the attention that my hand winds need and is certainly not as attractive to my eyes.









But then again, I'm rather ancient and probably demented (if you listen to my best friends on this forum, .














)

Enjoy the kinetic it is a good design and reliable.

Now, get your arse into windup watches and realise that life is about more than "efficiancy".

Seez ya later.


----------



## daiashthomas (Jul 15, 2005)

nice reply









guess i'll be sticking with it

i got a 14 day trial period too so may as well make my mind up within the next week or two

thanks for info tho


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dai, welcome to the forum, I cannot comment on kinetics as I haven`t got one but they do seem to have excellent features eg excellent power reserve when fully `charged up`, so see how you feel after the 14 day trial











> Stan,Jul 16 2005, 01:18 AM
> 
> It doesn't need the attention that my hand winds need and is certainly not as attractive to my eyes.


I`m with Stan on this one I prefer something that needs to be wound up (Its a hobby of mine where Stan`s concerned







)



> Stan,Jul 16 2005, 01:18 AM
> 
> But then again, I'm rather ancient and probably demented


*Probably?*











> Stan,Jul 16 2005, 01:18 AM
> 
> Now, get your arse into windup watches and realise that life is about more than "efficiancy".


Again I agree with the old codger, even if you decide to keep the kinetic get yourself a proper watch and become `envolved` if it was just about telling the time we`d all be wearing a Â£3.99 Constant from Argos









BTW Stan re...



> Stan,Jul 16 2005, 01:18 AM
> 
> if you listen to my best friends on this forum, tossers
> 
> ...


We have `Official Tossers` at work (and no I`m not one) its their job to make sure that the mattresess are `Tossed` ie turned each week
















Please Note Stan`s post has been messed around *without* his permission


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

They do need plenty of movement, stick with it, it will be fine.

I love them.


----------



## daiashthomas (Jul 15, 2005)

Roger said:


> They do need plenty of movement, stick with it, it will be fine.
> 
> I love them.
> 
> ...


thats a very smart watch


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Get shut!

Buy an auto, infintely repairable and rebuildable









I've tried but I still cannot see the appeal of Kinetics or Eco-drives for that matter, I've said it before and I'll say it again







Just how diffficult is it to change a battery every few years? Not very surely


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Buy an auto, infintely repairable and rebuildable





> Just how diffficult is it to change a battery every few years


Mark,

Autos dont need batteries.......live & learn!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Just how diffficult is it to change a battery every few years? Not very surely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can be if your tool is inadequate.







If you even have one.









A kinetic should run for many years without intervention but a quartz won't run for much more than 3 years without a battery change (some run for up to ten years if you buy them at the right moment).

I can open most of my watches because I have the right tool to do the job, most "normal" people won't have and won't be able to change a watch battery.









They will get charged a lot more than the battery is worth for changing it by a commercial outfit.









Check out what Rado and Omega charge.
















All quartz watches should have a battery hatch and the battery ID should be shown on the case back, IMVHO.

How many people want to open a watch anyroad?

Oh, for an ideal world.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Well put, Stan,

All the more remarkable when you consider that the generating rotor runs even faster than an F1 engine flat-out, and does so for years and years ....maybe better engineered than a mechanical watch? I had one of the very first Kinetics and it was 100% reliable, as have all the subsequent ones.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i only have one kinetik watch (lorus),i bought it second hand (carboot) for a fiver,and as a tool watch it simply can't be beaten,i sometimes put it away for 3-4 months and it's never stopped yet







, it keeps very good time and can take some hammer (i'm a right clumsy bugger







)

i'd keep it if i were you- and get an auto as well
















regards, john.

forgot to say, welcome to the forum


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The Kinetics take a great deal of charging up via normal wear.

The Seiko/Pulsar/Lorus ones are well made, but the best I have is a Tissot Autoquartz that has phenominal build quality and a 17 jewel quartz movement!!









For those that like accurcay with no battery they are an excellent choice. I think the Seiko solar has a better movement than the Eco Drives as it has 2 jewels. The Citizens have none. Since they charge up on artificial light as well they are probably the best bet for the inactive.

I do think a battery hatch like on some of the G10's or Swatch watches is a far more sensible idea than having to take a watch back off. The reason that is not done on many of the posh makes is so they can charge you for doing it.

I actually heard one young lady tell a customer that her Gucci watch would have to be sent away to Gucci to have the battery changed at a price of Â£38 + new seal


----------

